# Θα σ 'αγαπώ μέχρι τη θάλασσα στερέψει



## Roxychicken

Hello everyone. 

I would really appreciate your help with a translation. I have tried to translate the phrase "gonna love you till the end of time" which are the lyrics to a song into greek, here is my attempt at translation, can you please let me know if i have done this correctly?

Θα σ 'αγαπώ μέχρι τη θάλασσα στερέψει

Thank you for your help 

Roxy x


----------



## JuniorBoy

*"Θα σ'αγαπώ μέχρι"* is correctly written.*"Τη θάλασσα στερέψει"* is wrong written and bad syntax.If you want to say that you can say *"Να στερέψει η θάλασσα"*,not "Τη θάλασσα στερέψει"

The correct sentence is:
*"Θα σ'αγαπώ μέχρι το τέλος"*-->(till the end=μέχρι το τέλος)

Also note this:
In greek "gonna" is translated as "πρόκειτε"(going to be) and not "θα"(will).But sometimes we use the "θα"(will) because it doesn't sound so good when you say it.


----------



## Roxychicken

Thanks for your help but im still confused  So is the correct translation: πρόκειτε σ'αγαπώ μέχρι Να στερέψει η θάλασσα ?

I'm trying to learn Greek at the moment and finding it very hard!


----------



## Roxychicken

Πρόκειται σ'αγαπώ μέχρι Να στερέψει η θάλασσα

Is this better?


----------



## JuniorBoy

Roxychicken said:


> πρόκειται σ'αγαπώ μέχρι Να στερέψει η θάλασσα
> 
> is this better?


No.the correct sentence for the sentence you want to translate is
"Θα σ'αγαπώ μέχρι το τέλος"-->i will love you till the end
"Θα σ'αγαπώ μέχρι να στερέψει η θάλασσα"-->i will love you till the dried up sea

The first one sounds more suitable.

For the words now:
"θα"-->i will.Example:I will love you till the end=Θα σε αγαπώ μέχρι το τέλος
"πρόκειτε"-->i'm going to/gonna.Example:I am going to play football=Πρόκειτε να παίξω μπάλα.

We hardly use "i am going to love you"(πρόκειτε να σε αγαπώ).We use "i will love you"(θα σε αγαπώ).

(Greek is a wonderful language so  don't give up )


----------



## Roxychicken

Thats wonderful, thank you so much! and No I won't give up


----------



## JuniorBoy

Roxychicken said:


> thats wonderful, thank you so much! and No I won't give up


Good luck.
If you have other questions,you can always send me PM or post to this forum


----------



## Librarian44

Roxychicken said:


> Πρόκειται σ'αγαπώ μέχρι Να στερέψει η θάλασσα
> 
> Is this better?



I agree with JuniorBoy's answer concerning the sentence you want to translate but I wanted to point out to you (although your spelling seems correct) that you should always beware of a very common mistake in Greek: do not confuse verb forms that sound similar but are not. For instance _αυτή η λέξη γράφεται με -αι (this word is spelt with -αι) _BUT_ πώς γράφετε το όνομά σας; (how do you spell your name?) _In the first case it concerns the third person singular passive voice, in the second the second person plural active voice. COURAGE!


----------



## Librarian44

Roxychicken said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help with a translation. I have tried to translate the phrase "gonna love you till the end of time" which are the lyrics to a song into greek, here is my attempt at translation, can you please let me know if i have done this correctly?
> 
> Θα σ 'αγαπώ μέχρι τη θάλασσα στερέψει
> 
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Roxy x



Now that I think of it, how would _θα σ'αγαπώ αιώνια (eternally, in fact till the end of time, which does not exist)_ sound to you?

One more point. You can use μέχρι in three ways:
a.  With a noun in the accusative, which has a meaning of space/place/location, translated as "up to something": _θα διαβάσω το βιβλίο μέχρι το τέλος (I'll read the book to the end)_. Although it is widely used, it is better to avoid this construction and use _έως OR ως _instead: _θα διαβάσω το βιβλίο ως το τέλος.
_b.  With an adverb or a noun (in the accusative) indicating time, _σε περίμενα μέχρι αργά/τα μεσάνυχτα (I waited for you till late/till midnight).
_c.  With a verb in the subjunctive, translated as "till something happens/till somebody does something": _θα σε αγαπώ μέχρι η θάλασσα να στερέψει _(I'll love you till the sea dries up) / _θα σε περιμένω μέχρι να γυρίσεις _(I'll be waiting for you till you come back).


----------

